# Florida School Hires Combat Vets To Protect Students



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/02/13/florida-school-hires-combat-vets-protect-students/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

School hires two combat veterans, and arms them.
School experiences no murderous attacks.
"See: There weren't any attacks, so, obviously, we don't need armed school guards."


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Excellent.


----------

